# How is it possible to say farewell?



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Francesca Garzoni will have her birthday tomorrow, 19 years of life. But she couldn't reach this age. 
Francesca Garzoni was a basketball player of the team of Rovereto, Italian 1st Division. She will never celebrate the 19th birthday, she lost her life last night in a crash car. 
What havewe in common with this unlucky young girl... is something easy, so simple. 
She had a basketball ball in the boot of her car. 

R.I.P.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

WP and his sad stories.  I always carry a basketball in my car. 










Rest in Peace!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Even though I didn't know this girl, I feel really sad about her death. It is so ironic to lose her life the night before her 19th birthday. Thanks for sharing this with us WP.


Francesca Garzoni
1984-2003
R.I.P.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yesterday was a bad day here ... 
In fact Francesca born 19 years ago in my town and now she was plaing in the female serie A1's team of Rovereto, a city 20 km from here.

I knew personally Francesca and I can only say that's she was a special girl.

I


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Rest in peace Francesca.
I always carry a basketball in my car too.:no:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

R.I.P.


Truly sad for a beatiful life to end so sudden


----------

